# UKC Youth Coon Hunt Vidalia, GA Nov. 6th



## ryan_beasley (Oct 23, 2010)

The Onion City CHC will be holding a UKC sanctioned YEP event Nov. 6th.  Educational classes will start at 1 PM which is required for the YEP card the youth recieves.  Classes will involve the DNR, Bench Show training, general coonhound history, sportsmanship, etc.  This hunt is set up as a "Ultimate Dog" format for the whole days events.  A dog will get points for simply entering every event regardless of placing.  The dog with the highest points in the show, water race, field trial, treeing competition, and night hunt combined will win a brand new dog box with top storage from R&J Boxes from Ocilla, GA.  We have ALOT of GREAT prizes (trophies, lights, squallers, hats, etc) to give out for each event and raffles and drawings for every kid there.  There is also a silent auction going on right now and will be at the event.  PM or text me and I will send the link to the silent auction.  Hope to see everyone there and we are still gathering up prizes and donations and ANY help is greatly appreciated!!!!

Classes- 1pm
Bench show- 3 pm  $5
Field trial-4 pm  $5
Water Race- 4 pm   $5
Nite Hunt- 8 pm  (non-hunting judges)  $5

If entry fees are a problem for ANY YOUTH, contact me at (912) 294-5211 and we will be sure that is not a issue.  I'm sure there are several kennels that will sponsor a kid for the day.  

contact info
Ryan Beasley (912) 294-5211
Donald Kight- (912)-245-8395
Ronald Kight- (912) 293-2319


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 23, 2010)

A couple more things I wanted to add, but not junk up the thread....   If you are a youth or parent and don't have a dog, my kennel is open as always to ANY YOUTH for hunt or show!  I have no problem loading up my whole kennel for the kids to have fun with.  Feel free to message me if finding a dog is a problem.  The silent auction has SEVERAL VERY nice stud dogs on there for a free stud fee and as of now they do not have a bid.  It also has some AWESOME artwork from 2 artists that has minimum bids on them as of now.  There's several other very nice items for auction.  Due to GON policy I can't post the link, but PM or text me for it.  The GON Mods have been great in allowing me to post this thread already!  Also we have a nice bred Bluetick puppy donated to us from the Flatwoods CHC in Nailor GA that will be given away AT THE EVENT only.  I will add things to this thread as they come to me.  Thanks for everyone's help in this!!!

P.S.   Anybody know where that Larry Bland guy is???    Sure would be nice for him to show up!!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds like a great time,Ryan!  10-4 on Larry Bland - he's a miracle worker when it comes to rounding up prize donations.

I've got his phone #,  pm if you need it.

Dave


----------



## grinstead9 (Oct 24, 2010)

could you give me the addrress .my 12 yr old daughter will be showing this will only be her 2nd show.she is just getting into it see yall soon cant wait. thanks robert


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 24, 2010)

From Lyons, go south on US 1 to Santa Claus.  Take a left on Dasher Street.  Drive 1/2 mile, turn right on Simpson Rd.  Go 1/2 mile and club is on the right.  We will have "election style" signs posted but they may only say UKC HUNT.  I do not have a physical street address and you may not want that anyways b/c our GPS always messes up with those dirt roads.

Thanks,
Ryan Beasley


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 25, 2010)

As of now, we have 5 dogs coming to hunt from our kennel.  I have never met 2 of the kids handling 2 of our dogs but look forward to them having a good time with our hounds.  We have a total of 7 dogs making the trip for all the events.  I am currently out of fun, dependable, hunting dogs to help out kids.  If you are planning on going to this event or have a dog that a youth can use, please let me know.  I do have a couple other dogs, but I doubt they'll do any good in the events and I want the youth to be happy with their hound for the day win, lose, or draw.


----------



## all ticked up (Oct 26, 2010)

as far as i know im gonna be there and will have a dog for someone to use


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 26, 2010)

ryan_beasley said:


> As of now, we have 5 dogs coming to hunt from our kennel.  I have never met 2 of the kids handling 2 of our dogs but look forward to them having a good time with our hounds.  We have a total of 7 dogs making the trip for all the events.  I am currently out of fun, dependable, hunting dogs to help out kids.  If you are planning on going to this event or have a dog that a youth can use, please let me know.  I do have a couple other dogs, but I doubt they'll do any good in the events and I want the youth to be happy with their hound for the day win, lose, or draw.





all ticked up said:


> as far as i know im gonna be there and will have a dog for someone to use



Thats cool that yall are letting the kids hunt your dogs...Wish i was closer i would help out.By the way Ryan the pup is doin great.Fat little booger and one of the hardest headed pups i have ever owned.Very intelligent.


----------



## Coon Doggie (Oct 26, 2010)

Ryan, yall are doing a great job with this hunt. I told a couple of more kids today about the show and hunt. I think you will have a good turnout. If there is anything I can do to help yall out let me know.

Thanks,
Greg Lavender
Milledgeville,Ga.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks EVERYONE for helping out with this event.  I truly hope we run out of room and dogs for everyone!  I know all the youth that I have talked to are really looking forward to it!  

Droppinem:  Sounds great and all the pups are getting great reports on their intelligence/grit at a young age!

All Ticked Up:  Thanks man for all you've done.  We appreciate your help personally and on behalf of the Flatwoods CHA in Nailor GA!

Mr. Greg:  Thanks for all the donations and help already!  Be sure to send all the youth our way that you can!

Its amazing how much help you guys from GA are in putting together a hunt like this.  There's ALOT of people that have contributed greatly from the state.  We don't do it for the recognition of it, but just to see the smile on the youth's  faces.  Ask Dave about the kid in his profile pic holding the squirrell!!!!   I won't ever forget that kid dragging him around all day!!!!  Once again, thanks to everyone!!!!


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Oct 27, 2010)

don't forget to add that the kids that win there cast with plus points qualify for the ukc youth world and the youth nationals.top 3 at nationals win a $2500 scolarship.it was held in madison nc. this year.do not have to hunt the same dog at both events.the kid qualifies not the dog.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes you're right Nathan and thanks for posting that!  That is also why it is important for the kids to be there at 1pm for the educational classes that are required for their YEP Card.  It is not a pass or fail type of class.  Every kid in attendance that participates and listens will recieve credit.  I think it is a great program that UKC has put forward and we are glad to honor it at our event.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 29, 2010)

btt


----------



## grinstead9 (Oct 29, 2010)

we will be there  my 12 yr old daughter is showing


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 30, 2010)

grinstead9 said:


> we will be there  my 12 yr old daughter is showing



Sounds good!  We'll be looking forward to seeing everybody!  Also, I have forgotten about a starting box for the water race and field trial.  If anyone has one or if any of the clubs have one that we can borrow for the day that would be great!  I just know it will be impossible for the kids to hold back some of these hounds and get a fair start for everybody.  If anyone can be of any help please let me know.

Thanks,
Ryan Beasley


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok...I THINK we're still out of dogs for some of the kids that may want to participate.  LOL.  Thanks guys for everything!


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 1, 2010)

I would be more than glad to sponsor a kid for the day if needed ryan. How are the casts drawn out? I might could bring hanna over for the night hunt but I don't know if a kid could call her on the first night in the woods.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 1, 2010)

Swamp Music said:


> I would be more than glad to sponsor a kid for the day if needed ryan. How are the casts drawn out? I might could bring hanna over for the night hunt but I don't know if a kid could call her on the first night in the woods.




I think that would be a GREAT idea, but like you, I'm not sure how quick a kid could learn her.  Maybe you can find a kid and bring with you.  But I think any kid would be very appreciative to handle a dog of Hanna's caliber at any event!  We would sure like to see you there regardless!  I'm sure I can find something for you to do to help out!  lol  Also, do you happen to know anybody that way that may have a starting box we can use for the field trial and water race?  I'll be happy to come and get it if you do.  That's one of the biggest things that I'm concerned about at this time.


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know of a starting box  anywhere. We never had one and that's one reason we quit with the water race and field trials. It caused alot of confusion without one. I'll look and around and see if I can find one.


----------



## Andi ElburnBeasley (Nov 2, 2010)

*Ultimate Coonhound Youth Championship*

Hi everyone, I'm Ryan's wife. I just wanted to personally thank everyone that is helping to make this event a success! When I first proposed the idea for this event I got some crazy looks, but I'm so thankful that my husband and club members got on board! Thanks for all their help and also our donators and sponsors have been wonderful to give us great prizes for the kids! Again I can't thank everyone enough for the support! 

He is a little more info about how the Ultimate Coonhound Youth Championship will work..... Ultimate Coonhound Rules and Points System
1.	The Ultimate Coonhound title and prizes will be awarded to the coonhound with the most accumulated points from the days events. 
a.	Dogs are awarded points, different handlers per event are of no consequence.
b.	Tie breakers- the dog with the most bonus points will be the 1st tie breaker if the overall points are the same. The second tie breaker will be entry points.
2.	Points are accumulated as follows: 2 Bonus points will be given to the overall dog in each event. 
a.	In each event a single dog can receive no more the 4 points total, not including the entry point.
b.	Entry points- 1 point will be given to each dog just for entering an event. 1 dog can get up to 5 entry points just for participation in every event.
c.	Bench Show- Each breed winner in every division will receive 1 point. Each division winner (bos, ch and gr) will receive another 1 point. The overall show winner will receive the 2 bonus points. 
d.	Field Trial- Each heat winner will receive 1 point, no double points will be awarded if the same dog gets line and tree, however if different dogs get line and tree they will each receive a point. Division winners (reg, fch, grfch) will receive 1 point. Overall winner will receive the 2 bonus points.  
e.	Water Race- will receive points same as above.
f.	Nite Hunt- Each cast winner will receive 1 point. High scoring dog of the hunt will receive 1 point plus the 2 bonus points for winning the overall. 2nd place will receive 1 point plus 1 bonus point. 3rd place will receive 1 point.
g.	Treeing Contest- 1st place will receive 1 point plus the 2 bonus points, 2nd place will receive 1 point plus 1 bonus point and 3rd place will receive 1 point.
3.	Any dog scratched for fighting or any handler scratched for misconduct in a UKC licensed event will not receive any ultimate dog points in that event.


As Ryan said in the first post we will have plenty of prizes for the kids, Raffles, coon squalling contest... if anyone thinks they can out do Ryan  !! treeing contest, a Cookout and lot of FUN!

Also please check out our post on UKC message board and bid on our awesome silent auction items!

hope to see everyone there! Andi Beasley


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 2, 2010)

Great job, y'all! _Very_ professional - I'm jealous!

Wish I could make it down there just to be a spectator and learn. Didja ever get hold of Larry Bland?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 3, 2010)

Dave,
  I was hoping maybe he would have seen the thread and jumped on with us.  We have had a VERY GOOD response from vendors in the coonhunting world.  Especially locally from business owners that do not hunt or know about hunting.  To be able to come up with a dog box, 4 lights, and all the other multiple prizes in the first year is just unreal.  None of the donations or money for prizes have come from the club.  It is all strictly from generous sponsors and we greatly appreciate it!  

Thanks,
Ryan Beasley


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 5, 2010)

Just came in from hunting with some of the hounds and some kids!  Maybe these old hounds will pull through for them with a little luck.  Cant say enough about the people that's pulled through with donations and help.  Alot of these people are here on this board all the time.  Thanks alot for all your help!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there tomorrow!


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners! 

Now if we could get MR Ryan or MRS Andi to post some pics & results would be great!

Andi - Ryan & all that had a part in putting on this event a big thank you from all of Wayne County CHA members! The youth is the future of our sport.  We hope to hold a youth event next year doubt if it'll be as nice f an event but we're gona try. 

Again guy's great job I wished my lil girl would get back interested so we could have made it but I think teenage years have cault her man what will I do now!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 7, 2010)

Brian we had a AWESOME turnout of dogs and kids!  We had roughly 43 dogs entered throughout the day for a total of 116 entries!!!  I will post detailed results later of all the winners.  Hunt winner had 250+.  Our Overall Vidalia Ultimate Coonhound is Gr Ch. Nite Ch. 'PR' Moran's Midnight Zoom Zoom Zoom handled by Kyle Mosley.  He accumulated points by being entered in every event, and winning Grand Ch male of breed in the show, Overall First Tree in the Field Trial, and placing 2nd in the Night Hunt with a score of 200+.  Congrats to Kyle and Zoom and ALL THE OTHER WINNERS!  Will post details later, its still too early.  lol

Ryan Beasley


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 8, 2010)

As of now we're trying to see if UKC will prefer us to not post pictures and let them do it or if we can post them ourselves.  There's ALOT of pictures up on Facebook and I will try to add some throughout the day if I can.  There's several people that helped out tremendously throughout the day and this event wouldn't have worked as smoothly without them!  Thanks to ALL the club members and their wife's help, Sam Hodges for BSJ and MOH and the educational classes, Ken Wells for helping tremendously with the field trial and water race!!!, all the parents that were there that simply helped in keeping everything running smoothly.  I know I'm missing some people but it was a great event!  We were running late from the time events started, but it all worked out.  Next year we will get a earlier start for sure.  Thanks again to everyone!!!

Ryan and Andi Beasley


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 8, 2010)

View all results at:

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=385855

Would be nice if I don't have to copy/paste these all to this site, but I will if I have to for the youth to get their recognition!  
Thanks!!
Ryan and Andi Beasley


----------

